# Malibu will be AMAR's new baby.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm picking up Malibu tomorrow from West LA shelter and taking him to quarantine at our vet. He is 6-months and his owner surrendered him because he has ringworm. Lindsay has been pushing like mad for him. I was contacted about Malibu at the same time as Darshan but he could no be released due to some contest over his ownership - chip didn't match the surrendering owner.

Why the name? As a kid growing up in Australia I had a Malibu Barbie and I thought it sounded like the most exotic place where all the winsome, windswept beautiful (plastic) people were... So Malibu it is.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Malibu is the perfect name for this beauty!! I'm glad the he's in your care now and hope that he can recover from his illness and find a wonderful home !! I never even knew that dogs get ringworm??? Learn something new every day here on S M!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Precious little guy!! I love the name Bron! He sure looks like something special. And I wish I could adopt him but I’m too far away on the east coast to adopt the rescues on the west coast! Sigh… I’m just glad he will get another lease on life and he has so much more life to experience at this young age. I can’t believe they surrendered him for ringworm. I mean some medication will clear that in no time!! All the credit goes to you and AMAR. So thank you Bron and the AMAR!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How the **** do you surrender a dog because he has ringworm. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I swear, pet owners should need to get a license to get a pet. He's so sweet looking and I love the name Malibu. Thanks so much Bron and Lindsay!!! I know he'll be snapped up soon.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, given up for ringworm. I am sure Malibu will be happier in his new home!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:ThankYou:Bron, love love the name. He is so handsome and will be adopted in no time. So happy for him. Thanks again for all your heroic efforts.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great name Bron and as a kid I used to go to the beach at Malibu.
One comment on ringworm, it is a nightmare and I lived it with Hope coming here totally covered in it. Bron had her before I did and no vet diagnosed it. So we both had to deal with having it in the home. 
You can use antifungal creams, but it does spread easily. I could not get it cleared until we finally put Hope on oral antifungal meds, knowing that it is very hard on the liver. 
I cant imagine giving up a dog for that reason however. It is highly contagious to young children and for what ever reason especially boys. 
Malibu must have been in contact with cats and probably left outside. Ringworm is found in the ground or passed from other animals.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Lindsay, attend the annual AMA Specialty in San Diego (see website) and you can fly home with him. I will personally deliver him to you from LA to San Diego. He should be clear by then.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> Lindsay, attend the annual AMA Specialty in San Diego (see website) and you can fly home with him. I will personally deliver him to you from LA to San Diego. He should be clear by then.


Oh Bron that would be wonderful!! :blush: It makes me so happy that you would do that. I would love to make the arrangements and actually thought about going to the Specialty in San Diego. The only thing that is stopping me is work (stupid work who needs it!!). However, my mother is flying out to California on May 24th to visit my Brother in Tustin Ranch. Wonder if maybe we could arrange something in that respect! Mmmm something to think about. :huh:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Malibu leaving West LA Shelter today.*

Malibu has gone weeks without a cuddle. He was so quiet and sweet on the ride from shelter to vet. His ringworm will be treated in ISO at the vet until he is clear.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh I just love his little face! What a sweet pea!! He deserves so much cuddle time!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Oh Bron that would be wonderful!! :blush: It makes me so happy that you would do that. I would love to make the arrangements and actually thought about going to the Specialty in San Diego. The only thing that is stopping me is work (stupid work who needs it!!). However, my mother is flying out to California on May 24th to visit my Brother in Tustin Ranch. Wonder if maybe we could arrange something in that respect! Mmmm something to think about. :huh:


Oh you would make such a wonderful home for this little guy! Go for it!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, Let us know if you are interested.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Edie, is the AMAR willing to adopt out state all the way to MA?


----------

